

Technology is dead - ct
http://blog.kevindockx.com/post/Technology-is-dead.aspx

======
benvanderbeek
I agree it's irritating to see people going for the same silly shock value by
declaring this or that dead.

And I really like "the imminent dead" and hope it was not a typo (dead vs
death). I may start saying that.

